

Team Leadership. - iklavya

Where can I find a good book or a course to learn about team leadership? I manage a team of 4-5 software developers but haven't had any formal training in management. I am of course trained as a software developer (have a Masters), just not in management. Any pointers would help. Thanks.
======
jriley
The best course is likely an executive education program with your peers.

Most helpful book to me has been the Gallup research detailed in "12" or
"First Break All The Rules". Important piece is the twelve principles of job
satisfaction/performance: your employees know what's expected of them, have
tools to do their job, have a buddy at work, etc.

Could also try Harvard Business Reviews on Leadership. Example:
[http://www.amazon.com/HBRs-Must-Reads-Leadership-
ebook/dp/B0...](http://www.amazon.com/HBRs-Must-Reads-Leadership-
ebook/dp/B004G5ZJEC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1311724224&sr=8-2)

Or blogs: [http://www.realsoftwaredevelopment.com/the-one-minute-
softwa...](http://www.realsoftwaredevelopment.com/the-one-minute-software-
development-manager/)

